# 

## [email protected]

Witam, mam mala prosbe.
Moglby mi ktos powiedziec jak najlepiej ukladac styropian pod wylewke:
1. chodzi mi glownie o miejsca gdzie ida np. rury od wody, boje sie ze jak wytne odpowiednio styropian na nie, to moze on nie wytrzymac nacisku wylewki i sie zalamac w tych miejscach (slyszalem ze mozna posypac piaskiem w miejscach gdzie ida rury w celu wypelnienia szczelin i dopiero przykryc styropianem). 
2. Kolejna kwestia to pianka dylatacyjna, czy najpierw najlepiej wylozyc styropian z zachowaniem odstepu do sciany dopiero pozniej wlozyc w te "szpary" pianke, czy ta pianka mui wystawac ponad wylewke, co w przypadku gdy przy samej scianie ida wyzej wspomniane rury, jak wsadzic ta pianke?
3. Co z przerwami pomiedzy styropianem, wypelnij ja pianka montazowa?
4. Oczywiscie poziomy musza byc zachowane? (Czy wszystkie "pozostalosci" na chudziaku po tynkach trzeba zeskrobac?) 

Pozdrawiam
[email protected]

----------


## futrzak 61

Witam.Nie jestem fachowcem ale mogę napisać jak to wyglądało u mnie.                                                                                                    1.  Stosowałem styropian o grubościach 2 cm  3 cm  i 5 cm.Nie miałem idealnie wypoziomowanego chudziaka i wyrównywałem poziom różnej grubości styropianem W sumie wyszło miejscami 10cm a miejscami 11cm grubości. Gdzie szły rury to w zależności od grubości rur uzupełniałem różnej grubości styropianem. A poza tym dużo wygodniej układać styropian w dwóch warstwach np.5+5cm albo w trzech np.2+3+5 cm niż pojedynczy o grubości 10 cm.                                                                                                       2.Piankę dylatacyjną układali fachowcy od wylewek w trakcie betonowania, czyli dawali ją na styropian.                                                                                                           3.styropian starałem się tak układać, żeby nie byłoprzerw pomiędzy nim.                                                                                                               4. Tak. Starałem się, żeby "góra" styropianu była wypoziomowana. Pozostałości po tynkach trzeba usunąc oczywiście bez przesady, chudziak nie musi być równy "jak stół".                                           Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Erol 1

Ja układałem sam przycinając styropian nożem w miejscach gdzie są rurki.
Wszystko w miarę ciasno, żeby nie fruwało.
Jak przyjechali wylewkarze to byli w szoku, że chciało mi się tak docinać - onie takie miejsca zasypują ...piaskiem i podobno wszystko gra.
Moim zdaniem lepiej samemu spokojnie rozkładać styropian, mierzyć, docinać.
Nie dość, że ma się lepiej położone to jeszcze parę złotych na piwo zostaje.
Wytrwałości.

----------


## emqwadrat

Będę robił podobnie jak futrzak 61....w przyszłym tygodniu.....  :Wink2:  

1. 3cm na ukrycie w wycięciach peszeli z kablami (mam ich trochę na podłodze)
2. 5cm na ukrycie rur w wycieciach
3. 10cm na przykrycie tego wszystkiego i stworzenie jednolitej/równej (oby się udało) powierzchni

Ta pierwsza warstwa 3cm dodatkowo jako izolacja termiczna rur od "chudziaka".

----------


## tacim

to defakto kto z majstrów zajmuje się układaniem styro podłogówka czy wylewki  :smile:

----------


## irreality

Pod podłogówką zwykle hydraulicy a pod zwykłą posadzką - wylewkarze.
My układaliśmy sami z rodziną  :wink:

----------


## Szef23

Ja dawalem na chudziaka dwa razy czarna folia budowlana 0,2 mm do tego 8+5 cm styropianu na zaklad a  w to wpuszczalem rury 
Przy najwiekszych srednicach pod rurami jest 8 cm styropianu 
Wylewka wyszla okolo 7cm zbrojona siatka 

Gdy przyszli do mnie hydraulicy skwitowali to grymasem 
- Ktos sie chyba pospieszyl z tym styropianem , przeciez rury kladzie sie pod niego   :ohmy:  Cieplo do sasiada i tak nie ucieknie  :ohmy:  

Dodatkowo polaczenia plyt styropianowych pouszczalnialem pianka PU

----------


## Savik

> Ja dawalem na chudziaka dwa razy czarna folia budowlana 0,2 mm do tego 8+5 cm styropianu na zaklad a  w to wpuszczalem rury 
> Przy najwiekszych srednicach pod rurami jest 8 cm styropianu 
> Wylewka wyszla okolo 7cm zbrojona siatka 
> 
> Gdy przyszli do mnie hydraulicy skwitowali to grymasem 
> - Ktos sie chyba pospieszyl z tym styropianem , przeciez rury kladzie sie pod niego   Cieplo do sasiada i tak nie ucieknie  
> 
> Dodatkowo polaczenia plyt styropianowych pouszczalnialem pianka PU


To chyba nie za bardzo rozumiem, gdzie masz rurki do wody i co, jak nie w styropianie?

----------


## Szef23

Gdy ukladamy je bezposrednio na chudziaku a nie na styropianie mamy przez to straty ciepla w instalacji CO,CWU 
Nalezy wowczas rurki ukladac w  piankach 

Rozporzadzenie
Ministra Infrastruktury
z dnia 6 listopada 2008 r.
zmieniajace rozporzadzenie w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny
odpowiadac budynki i ich usytuowanie

Strona 14

U mnie jest tak
Folia 2x , styro 8cm,styro 5 cm W to zaglebione sa rury w piankach Dopiero na to przychodzi szlichta zbrojona

----------


## Deamos

Jaka folia powinna byc na chudziaku?

----------


## irreality

Najlepiej gruba z certyfikatem do stosowania jako izolacja przeciwwilgociowa. 
Albo papa termozgrzewlana.

----------


## czopuch

A styropian z frezem czy bez na pierwsza warstwe?
Dziekuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## zosia555

Czy ktoś ma potwierdzenie, że papa (jaka?) nie rozpuszcza styropianu ? Różnie mówią na forach, ale jak dotąd, nie znalazłem jednoznacznej informacji na stronach producentów papy. W projekcie mam papę na lepiku asfaltowym i styropian.

----------


## Savik

> U mnie jest tak
> Folia 2x , styro 8cm,styro 5 cm W to zaglebione sa rury w piankach Dopiero na to przychodzi szlichta zbrojona


Tak to ok. Czytając poprzednego posta - nie wiem czemu, zrozumiałem, że hydraulicy weszli po wylewkach  :wink:

----------


## __Marek

Mam dwa pyatnia:
1. Co mam zrobić jeżeli mi hydraulicy rozprowadzili rury w otulinie po chudziaku, a nie mam położonej pod nimi foli? Dodatkowo rury są przymocowane do podłoża kołkami. Mam je wszystkie odkręcić i wsuwać folię, a później przykręcić(?) czy położyć tą folię na te rury (chyba bez sensu)? 
2. Praktycznie na całym parterze będę miał podłogówkę. Niestety chudziak jest bardzo nierówno wylany i na 3metrach jest czasmi 4cm różnicy. A różnica między przodem, a tyłem domu jest około 5cm. Hydraulicy tweirdzą, że nie mogę stosować różnych wysokości styropianu w celu niwelowania nierówności, bo węże mogą się pozałamywać i może dojść do zapowietrzenia. Wychodzi na to, że w niektórych miejscach będę miał 6cm wylewki, a w niektórych 10-11cm. Żeby uniknąc później różnic w nagrzewaniu to myślałem, żeby układać jednak steropianem o różnych grubościach, a granice/kanty wysokości streopianów zasypać piaskiem i na to położyć jeszcze folię, a na tą folię matę styropianową pod podłogówkę. Czy ma to sens?

----------


## sacha

> Mam dwa pyatnia:
> 1. Co mam zrobić jeżeli mi hydraulicy rozprowadzili rury w otulinie po chudziaku, a nie mam położonej pod nimi foli? Dodatkowo rury są przymocowane do podłoża kołkami. Mam je wszystkie odkręcić i wsuwać folię, a później przykręcić(?) czy położyć tą folię na te rury (chyba bez sensu)? 
> 2. Praktycznie na całym parterze będę miał podłogówkę. Niestety chudziak jest bardzo nierówno wylany i na 3metrach jest czasmi 4cm różnicy. A różnica między przodem, a tyłem domu jest około 5cm. Hydraulicy tweirdzą, że nie mogę stosować różnych wysokości styropianu w celu niwelowania nierówności, bo węże mogą się pozałamywać i może dojść do zapowietrzenia. Wychodzi na to, że w niektórych miejscach będę miał 6cm wylewki, a w niektórych 10-11cm. Żeby uniknąc później różnic w nagrzewaniu to myślałem, żeby układać jednak steropianem o różnych grubościach, a granice/kanty wysokości streopianów zasypać piaskiem i na to położyć jeszcze folię, a na tą folię matę styropianową pod podłogówkę. Czy ma to sens?


1/ skopali robotę i problem kto to ma poprawić.
2/ nie wiem czy nie lepiej wylewka wyrównująca chudziak /też może być chuda/ i robota dalsza łatwa i przyjemna
 A Twoje rozwiązanie jest też sensowne - pozdrawiam.

----------


## arti.sa

A czy na styropian daje się jeszcze folię?

Coś też mówi się o jakiejś taśmie dookoła, na razie mówię o piwnicach i garażu.

----------


## adrianek9999

Ja dawałem folię-taką czarną zwykłą.
Ta taśma to służy do dylatacji wylewki od ścian. Jest z pianki kolor biały lub zielony.

----------


## arti.sa

Hymm sporo tej folii.

Dotyczy podpiwniczenia i garażu.
1. Folia czarna budowlana 0,2
2. Chudziak z 8cm
3. Folia czarna budowlana 0,2
4. Styropian EPS100 10cm
5. Styropian EPS100 5cm
6. Folia czarna budowlana 0,2
6a. Pianka dookoła jako dylatacja.
7. Mixokret - wylewka piwnice 6-7cm, garaż 10cm
8. Siatka zbrojeniowa w zaprawie.
9 Tu dylemat co po posadzce.  :Confused:  

Poprawna kolejność? Nie chce coś skopać.

----------


## arturromarr

Nie ma sensu już tej folii przy pkt. 6
Siatka oczywiście w wylewce.

----------


## GREGORUS99

Witam
Mam taki problem i zwracam się do Was o poradę?
Zacząłem przygotowywać chudziak pod wyłożenie styropianu,przy skuwaniu 
pozostałości tynków zauważyłem ze w niektórych miejscach beton jest głuchy 
tak jakby ziemia trochę usiadła.Chudziak ma grubości ok.8 cm. bez zbrojenia,
w planach położenie  folii,2xstyropian 5cm,folia pod podłogówkę i wylewka
ok 7cm. mixokretm zbrojona włóknem szklanym.Pytanie?Zbagatelizować te 
głuche odgłosy czy kuć tego chudziaka?Proszę o poradę  :Confused:

----------


## sacha

Na ten temat było już pisane. Aby ktoś coś konkretnego doradził trzeba dokładnie opisać wszystkie prace od zagęszczania jak i upływ czasu pomiędzy nimi.

----------


## cineck

Witam, ja z jednym pytaniem czy beton można lać od razu na styropian czy trzeba to wszystko jeszcze nakryć folią ??

----------


## jarekkur

> Witam, ja z jednym pytaniem czy beton można lać od razu na styropian czy trzeba to wszystko jeszcze nakryć folią ??


bezwzględnie pokryć folią 0,4mm, dokładnie bez fałd i wywinięte na ściany tak aby wystawała ponad wylewkę. Jezeli powierzchnia wymaga ułozenia dwóch rzędów folii musi być załozona na zakładkę a zakładki połączone taśmą samoprzylepną.

----------


## kakusek

Czy folie ktora kladzie sie bezposrednio na chudziaku(te pierwsza warstwe) tez nalezy wywinac na sciany tak aby wystawala pozniej ponad wylewke czy wywijamy tylko warstwe foli ktora lezy pomiedzy styro a jastrychem (wylewka)? 
No i co z tym frezem-styropian ma byc z nim czy moze byc prosty?(ktory lepszy?)

----------


## komodo

> Czy folie ktora kladzie sie bezposrednio na chudziaku(te pierwsza warstwe) tez nalezy wywinac na sciany tak aby wystawala pozniej ponad wylewke czy wywijamy tylko warstwe foli ktora lezy pomiedzy styro a jastrychem (wylewka)? 
> No i co z tym frezem-styropian ma byc z nim czy moze byc prosty?(ktory lepszy?)


Folie trzeba wywinąć do wysokosci wylewki, nastepnie styropian i kolejna folia wywinieta ponad wylewke.

Styropian bez frezow, zwykły (prosty).

----------


## tfor

> 1/ skopali robotę i problem kto to ma poprawić.
> 2/ nie wiem czy nie lepiej wylewka wyrównująca chudziak /też może być chuda/ i robota dalsza łatwa i przyjemna
>  A Twoje rozwiązanie jest też sensowne - pozdrawiam.


Dlaczego uważasz, że skopali robotę? 
 W niejednym dzienniku rury hydrauliczne kładzione sa na chudziaku, a później dopiero kładziona folia i styropian. Co się moze stać jak będa rury pod folią? Izolacja cieplna żadna.

----------


## voytas80

Jakieś konkretne wskazania co do folii?
Widzę że moda na grubość to od 0,2 (czasami kładziona podwójnie) do 0,4 
I co z pokrywaniem na koniec styropianu folią, bo widzę też różne podejścia (jaka gruba folia)?
Uszczelniać pianką jakies przerwy np miedzy styro a scianą ?  :smile:

----------


## Aga&Jacek

Witamy Tymkowiczów. Jesteśmy na etapie tynków. Dzisiaj się zarejestrowaliśmy. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Malobert

Ja dylatację wokoło chcę ułożyć z cienkiego styropianu. Mam dużą powierzchnię pomieszczenia i potrzebne są też dylatacje dzielące posadzkę na mniejsze płyty. Projekt ułożenia węży jest do tego dostosowany tzn w tym pomieszczeniu są 4 "ślimaki", dylatacją będzie więc krzyż przez środek. Wyrzucać kasy na systemową dylatację nie chcę. 

Zastanawiam się czy pomiędzy układane na płasko płyty styropianu nie wstawić na "sztorc" np. 2cm twardego styropianu jako dylatację ?

Wszyscy mi znani wykonawcy mówią o robieniu dylatacji kielnią. Kierbud to samo, ma świadomość tego co piszą w Muratorze ale jak powiedział "tego nikt nie robi". Też zalecił wykonanie dylatacji kielnią, nawet zalecił żeby nie całkiem do spodu tą kielnią, bo w tym naprawdę chodzi tylko o to aby w tym miejscu płyta sama pękła - bo ona sobie sama ma wyszukać najsłabsze miejsca. Kolejna sprawa to grubość wylewki z miksokreta 5cm (i w tym jest podłogówka) + mikrowłókna jako zbrojenie. Kierbud powiedział, że to wystarczająca grubość jeśli chodzi o wytrzymałość. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o bezwładność to będzie mniejsza, ale w moim przypadku chcę żeby tak było, podłoga ma szybciej reagować bo to pomieszczenia komercyjne.

----------


## ekmir

> bezwzględnie pokryć folią 0,4mm, dokładnie bez fałd i wywinięte na ściany tak aby wystawała ponad wylewkę. Jezeli powierzchnia wymaga ułozenia dwóch rzędów folii musi być załozona na zakładkę a zakładki połączone taśmą samoprzylepną.


Dlaczego 0,4 mm?

----------


## archi23

Witam, mam pytanko odnosnie styropianu pod wylewki. Na poddaszu mam do okien 10cm i planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe (niestety troche późno pomyslałem), przyjmuje 2cm na panel 5 wylewka i 3 styropian - czy rozwiazanie jest ok dodatkowe pytanie : w łazience i pokojach po podłodze chodzą rurki czy jest koniecznośc przykrywania ich styropianem czy mogą być na poziomie podłogówki

----------


## teka

> Witam, mam pytanko odnosnie styropianu pod wylewki. Na poddaszu mam do okien 10cm i planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe (niestety troche późno pomyslałem), przyjmuje 2cm na panel 5 wylewka i 3 styropian - czy rozwiazanie jest ok dodatkowe pytanie : w łazience i pokojach po podłodze chodzą rurki czy jest koniecznośc przykrywania ich styropianem czy mogą być na poziomie podłogówki


nie jest ok.nie mozesz tak sobie zakladac,poniewaz Twoje skrzydlo drzwi balkonowych moze byc np 3-4cm nizej nizinna czesc powierzchni na tym poddaszu i wtedy poziom wylewki Ci sie podnosi w strone drzwi i Twoje grubosci sie zmieniaja,wtedy zmniejszasz grubosc styropianu o ile sie jeszcze da.zawsze na stropach czy chudziakach sa jakies roznice poziomu.zawsze wahaja sie miedzy 2-6cm im wyzej tym bardziej nierowno zazwyczaj.rozwiazaniem dla Ciebie jest zadzwonic po posadzkarza zeby przyjechal z niwelatorem i pomierzyl Ci strop-to jego obowiazek.moze byc tak ze najwyzszy poziom na poddaszu bedziesz mial pod drzwiami balkonowymi wtedy nie bedziesz mial problemu,ale lepiej niech podjada pomierza,wstrzymaj sie z kupnem styropianu gdyz grubosci moga sie zmniejszyc.pozdrawiam

----------


## teka

poza tym 5 cm na podlogowce to malo,rurek w peszlach nie kladz na styropianie bo masz za mala grubosc wylewki.u Ciebie na pewno musi isc siatka zbrojeniowa

----------


## atsyrut

> bezwzględnie pokryć folią 0,4mm, dokładnie bez fałd i wywinięte na ściany tak aby wystawała ponad wylewkę. Jezeli powierzchnia wymaga ułozenia dwóch rzędów folii musi być załozona na zakładkę a zakładki połączone taśmą samoprzylepną.


Powiedz mi proszę - co daje folia na styropianie? chodzi o to żeby wylewka nie dostała się do styropianu?

----------


## truszkra

Witam chciałem przyłączyć się do tematu mam ułożoną podłogówkę i teraz nie wiem na to układam zbrojenie , a drugie pytanie jeśli będę  robił wylewkę z normalnego cementu to musze dolewać coś do betonu.

----------


## czarny1_2006

Mam większy problem.
Mój "majster" musiał wyjechać na miesiąc, zostawił mnie z całym bałaganem na głowie.
Muszę sam wylać posadzkę w kotłowni ( budynek podpiwniczony) bo 15 września przyjeżdża piec na eko do montażu.
Jutro biorę się za tynkowanie ścian.
Problem mój polega na tym, że po tynkowaniu będę musiał wylać chudziaka, ocieplić go  i wylać jastrych.
Ten co wyjechał zostawił sprzęt więc myślę, że sobie poradzę, szukałem w necie ale mało informacji na ten temat
pytanie:
1- w jakich proporcjach w betoniarce ( łopatologicznie proszę)urobić chudziaka, powierzchnia kotłowni 10 m2
2- w jakich proporcjach w betoniarce( łopatologicznie proszę) wyrobić wylewkę główną ten jastrych
o pozostałych rzeczach mam przeczytane kila godzin, izolacja, ocieplenie, dylatacja. Chyba dam se radę :smile: 
Betoniarka na jedną taczkę taka z castoramy za 1 tyś zł. 
Był bym bardzo wdzięczny za szybka podpowiedź. 
piach z budowy został, żwiru moge dokupić mam pod nosem, cement jest a najwięcej to mam chęci  :smile:  moge nawet tanio odsprzedać. 
Tak więc proszę fachowców o pilna poradę

----------


## kurnikcompl

na chudziaka wystarczy worek na 3 taczki smiało betoniarka pewnie ze 120l a do wylewki dodawaj jeszcze ulepszacz do betony i wióry włókna szklanego a cementu pół worka na betoniarke i smiało ci wystarczą te proporcje nie bedziesz musiałsie bac ze za słaby cement oczywiście I klasy 32,5
do chudziaka w sumie z tego co pamietam słabiutki betonix sie robiło wiec nawet 1 worek na 4 betoniareczki/ taczki

----------


## teka

> Witam chciałem przyłączyć się do tematu mam ułożoną podłogówkę i teraz nie wiem na to układam zbrojenie , a drugie pytanie jeśli będę  robił wylewkę z normalnego cementu to musze dolewać coś do betonu.


musisz dolewac plastyfikator do ogrz.podlogowego.zbrojenie to siatka stalowa oczka 10x10cm fi 3-4mm w matach 1x2m uklada sie na zaklad.siatke ukladaja posadzkarze.nie powinna byc rozlozona w miejscu przecinanych dylatacji

----------


## truszkra

ok super dzięki za podpowiedz

----------


## Siekera

Pod rury zwykła grubsza folia, kładziemy na całej powierzchni na sam spód i z zakładką na sokolik (zapobiega przedostaniu wody)
rury oczywiście obłożone koszulkami izolacyjnymi (Zwiększ utrzymanie temperatury wody ciepłej przechodzonej w rurach)
pierwsza warstwa podkład styropianu lub sytrydu na wysokość rur, druga aby je pokryć (zapobiega nadmiernemu chłodzeniu lub przymarzaniu wody w rurach)
podkładu nie łączymy, zostawiamy odstępy pomiędzy i od ścian. W te odstępy sypiemy mieszankę piachu z wapnem na sucho (zapobiega przedostawanie się wilgoci i  zapobiega przed pękaniem i zarywaniem się nadlewki).

Jeśli ktoś stać i chce idealnie odizolować dom od gruntu polecam zamiast folii wylewkę z ołowiu lub płyt ołowianych na lut.
ta metoda zapewnia 100% ochronę przed wilgocią i wodą od podłoża.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Znalazłem ciekawą metodę wykonania podkładu podłogowego na poddaszu użytkowym 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqDebrwl2Q
moim zdaniem ciekawy pomysł, czy ktoś mógłby mi wyjaśnić jakie są plusy i minusy tej metody w porównaniu ze standardowym wykonaniem podkładu na poddaszu tj. 5cm styro + 6cm wylewki z miksokreta. Moim zdaniem ta metoda chyba szybsza  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jarekkur

> Znalazłem ciekawą metodę wykonania podkładu podłogowego na poddaszu użytkowym 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqDebrwl2Q
> moim zdaniem ciekawy pomysł, czy ktoś mógłby mi wyjaśnić jakie są plusy i minusy tej metody w porównaniu ze standardowym wykonaniem podkładu na poddaszu tj. 5cm styro + 6cm wylewki z miksokreta. Moim zdaniem ta metoda chyba szybsza 
> Pozdrawiam


zdecydowanie szybsza. Po wylewce nie położysz podłogi drewnianej czy innej w ciągu pół roku. Tutaj następnego dnia,  a nawet wcześnie.

----------


## teka

> Płyta OSB zamiast wylewki....Naprawdę znakomite rozwiązanie...A pod spodem mamy styropian, czy styrodur??Bo już raz się Panu pomyliło


napisz czy masz jakiś cel,żeby się logować na tym forum.Szukasz jakiejś rady,czy ściskają Cię kompleksy,że ludzie się budują

----------


## fighter1983

> zdecydowanie szybsza. Po wylewce nie położysz podłogi drewnianej czy innej w ciągu pół roku. Tutaj następnego dnia,  a nawet wcześnie.


jarekkur.... jakis slaby okres masz ostatnio  :smile: 
Pol roku? 
a z dodatkami?  Obalith Rapid 
ten pokazowy dom modelowy... a po co w takim zastosowaniu dach/podloga? skoro tam nie ma zadnych obciazen... a nie elewacyjny.
Co z akustyka takiej podlogio plywajacej??
Raczej przy takim rozwiazaniu sugerowalbym jastrychy plywajace fermacella na podsypce, z pilsnia, akustyka, szybkosc, zero skrzypienia, w pelni obciazalne...

----------


## jarekkur

Obalith Rapid i inne różne sztuczne nie do końca sprawdzone emulsje. Jak one działają zostało to już stwierdzone. Jest zbyt wiele kłopotów z dodatkami po okresie kilku tygodni-miesięcy, od ułożenia okładziny podłogowej nieprzepuszczalnej. Wielkie słowa to Marketing trzy tygodnie i jastrych suchy. Trzy dni i 7-10mm wylewka samorozlewna gotowa do układanie drewna. Wszystko to należy traktować z przymrużeniem oka.
Nadal wskazuje się na pomiar CM nie podając jakiej wilgotności należy szukać. Maksymalnie 2,0% dla wszystkiego co zostało wymieszane z wodą. Jet to totalny absurd bez pokrycia w nauce i praktyce. Rozwiązanie suchych jastrychów typu Fermacell, polecam. Drogo ale szybko i przede wszystkim w domu sucho.
Jeżeli będę rozmawiał z firmą Glass na temat ich dodatków, to w wyniku moich pytań i dociekliwości technicy wycofują się z konkretnych i jednoznacznych danych technicznych. Pozostaje wtedy to co małymi literami pisane w karcie technicznej....że odpowiadają jedynie za jakość swojego wyrobu, reszta w rękach wykonawcy. Jeżeli wykonawca zmierzy jastrych z Obalithem i uzyska np. 1,8CM%, a wysadzi mu parkiet lub zdeformuje, odpowiedź jest jedna ŹLE MIERZYŁ!!! Jastrych obojętnie czy z Obalithem czy innym przyśpieszaczem, wysycha różnie i zawsze do pewnej wielkości, która producentowi powinna być znana i przekazana wykonawcy. Ta wilgotność nazywa się równoważną i ona powinna być znana także kładącym jastrychy. 
Użyto innej firmy emulsji przyśpieszającej wysychanie. Grubość 5cm po 3 tygodniach miała byc gotowa do układania drewna. Warunki klimatyczne 22-24C i 45-55%rH. Po miesiącu na zapytanie czy uzyskana wilgotność 2,8CM% jest ok. Firma po godzinie dzwoni i mówi odjąć 1,5%. Poczekaliśmy jeszcze 3 tygodnie i było 1,2CM%. Na pytanie czy należy od 1,2% odjąć zalecane 1,5% była konsternacja i brak konkretnej odpowiedzi na zadawane pytania. 
Kto wie o co tutaj chodzi? 
 Akustykę poprawi klejenie posadzki podłogowej do płyty OSB. Podłoga zdrowa i cicha. Bez problemów z pomiarami wilgotności podłoża i czekaniem na jego wilgotność równoważną, której i tak  parkieciarze i inni od posadzek nie znają!

----------


## fighter1983

hmmm jarekkur czyli z tym Obalithem widze tak samo jak w moich elewacjach  :smile:  zadasz 3 dodatkowe pytania i okazuje sie ze zapisy z ulotek i kart produktu g. znacza  :smile: 
Poki co mi sie sprawdzily te srodki pod katem uzyskania odpowiedniej jakosci podloza pod zywice, no ale drewno wrazliwsze jednak.

----------


## teka

rozmowa odbiegła już od tematu wątku

----------


## Parkiet

> rozmowa odbiegła już od tematu wątku


Istotnie, przerzucuiłem temat na nowy wątek. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Malybialy

Witam 
Co sądzicie o ułożeniu warstwy styropianu o gr 3 cm bezpośrednio na chudziaku i dopiero na tym styro folie i kolejne dwie warstwy styropianu 3+5+5cm.
Mam już rozłożone całą instalacje CO, rury w ciepłych peszlach leżą bezpośrednio na chudziaku. Rozłożenie na tych rurach folii i obłożenie tego styro jest dosyc kłopotliwe /; 
Było by tak: chudziak, styro3 cm, folia jako izolacja pozioma, styro 5 cm, styro 5 cm.

----------


## surgi22

At te ciepłe peszle z co to jak gruba sciankę mają 5 cm pewnie ?? czy może 1 cm ?

----------


## Malybialy

(: no powiedzmy, że ciepłe... cienka szara pianka. Nie chodzi mi już o straty ciepła, tylko bardziej o to czy syropian podłogowy może leżeć bezpośrednio na chudziaku?

----------


## surgi22

Zależy jaki masz teren ? mokro ? sucho ? piasek ? glina ? Rezygnacja z hydroizolacji poziomej dodatkowo zwiększy straty ciepła na CO spowodowane błędnym położeniem rur z co na chudziaku. Ale to twój dom i twoja kasa.

----------


## Slawko123

Witam.
mam pytanie odnośnie poziomu górnej części styropianu ułożonego na chudziaku, stropie. Czy ta płaszczyzna musi być idealnie pozioma, tzw. "stół" ? Założenie jest takie, że styropian będzie idealnie przylegał do podłoża. Powiedzmy, że będzie przyklejony. 
Jak prawie u każdego poziomy chudziaków i stropów nie są idealne, ale równanie tego styropianem do poziomu to koszmar.
Czy jak nie będzie poziomów ale styropian będzie bez "klawiszy" to będzie źle?

----------


## _olo_

Mam podobny dylemat, na długości domu 12m rozbieżność w poziomie stropu ok 3cm. Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania by ułożyć na całość styropian tej samej grubości - jastrych będzie miał wówczas od 6 do 9cm grubości - czy poza większą ilością betonu, większą masą i dłuższym czasem nagrzewania podłogówki są jeszcze jakieś "przeciw" ?

----------


## miss_piggy

Witam, przeczytałam cały wątek o układaniu styropianu pod wylewkę ale nie mogłam znaleźć odpowiedzi na jedno pytanie. Jak układana jest pierwsza warstwa styropianu i docinana pod rurki CO i elektrykę to co robi się z tą przestrzenią wokół nich? Słyszałam, że zasypuje piaskiem albo wypełnia pianką montażową.  Mi zaproponowano opcję nr 2. Czy jest to sensowne rozwiązanie?

----------


## Slawko123

ja robię pianką. Jakoś piasek nie przemawia do mnie. Nie po to zamiatam i odkurzam, aby później piachu nasypać.

----------


## miss_piggy

Slawku a ma to jakieś znaczenie cieplne? I tak układana jest na to kolejna warstwa styropianu, która by to przykryła. 
Czy ma to tak wyglądać?





> ja robię pianką. Jakoś piasek nie przemawia do mnie. Nie po to zamiatam i odkurzam, aby później piachu nasypać.

----------


## Slawko123

Ale nie w ten sposób. Teraz musisz ściąć nadmiar pianki. Bez sensu.
Ja to piankę daje dopiero jak kładę następną płytę/warstwę. Później nic nie wycinam a pianka dodatkowo wypełnia wszystkie szczeliny i przykleja mi górną płytę styropianu.

----------


## miss_piggy

To nie ja robię, tylko "fachowcy". To znaczy, że teraz zetną piankę i położą styropian bez docinania?
Przepraszam jeśli to głupie pytanie ale rodzina i znajomi i Ci "fachowcy" chcą mnie zlinczować, że chciałam piankowanie a nie zasypywanie piaskiem. 


> Ale nie w ten sposób. Teraz musisz ściąć nadmiar pianki. Bez sensu.
> Ja to piankę daje dopiero jak kładę następną płytę/warstwę. Później nic nie wycinam a pianka dodatkowo wypełnia wszystkie szczeliny i przykleja mi górną płytę styropianu.

----------


## Slawko123

Niech sami się zlinczują, a szczególnie ci "fachowcy". Widać, że nigdy tego nie robili.

Jutro postaram się wkleić zdjęcia jak ja to robię

----------


## miss_piggy

Albo i robili ale wersja uproszczoną - szybszą tzn. zasypanie piachem.

----------


## Slawko123

miałem na myśli piankę.

mniej więcej tak to wyglada
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiYi5Ber6W8
albo tak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T78A035tWLU

z tym, ze tutaj daja dość gruby styropian i pewnie w jednej warstwie. ja robię trochę inaczej, bo nie mam narzędzi do takiego wycinania, poza tym u mnie sa 3 warstwy po 5cm

----------


## miss_piggy

Brak mi słów. Za co ja płacę  :mad:  



> miałem na myśli piankę.
> 
> mniej więcej tak to wyglada
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiYi5Ber6W8
> albo tak
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T78A035tWLU
> 
> z tym, ze tutaj daja dość gruby styropian i pewnie w jednej warstwie. ja robię trochę inaczej, bo nie mam narzędzi do takiego wycinania, poza tym u mnie sa 3 warstwy po 5cm

----------


## miss_piggy

To jeszcze jedno pytanie. Jak dużo schodzi pianek do wypełniania tych szczelin na dom o powierzchni 250 m2 z garażem włącznie?

----------


## Slawko123

nie wiem, na razie zużyłem pięć, a jestem dopiero w garażu i kotłowni. W każdym razie trochę ich pójdzie choć nie wyrzucam ani kawałka.

edit: też mam 250m2 podłóg  :smile:

----------


## miss_piggy

Jak patrzę na filmik i moje zdjęcia to widzę ile tej pianki "pójdzie" do wyrzucenia przez docinanie. A pianki już poszło 32 sztuki. Zapiankowali piętro i salon tylko w salonie i kuchni nie zrobili pianki przy oknach. Natomiast totalnie nie ruszony jest wiatrołap, garaż i kotłownia. 


> nie wiem, na razie zużyłem pięć, a jestem dopiero w garażu i kotłowni. W każdym razie trochę ich pójdzie choć nie wyrzucam ani kawałka.
> 
> edit: też mam 250m2 podłóg

----------


## kalkulatorek

A co proponujecie w sytuacji gdzie max wysokość wylewki to 10/11 cm. Dać na zakładkę 2cm i 3 cm czy raz 5? Myślałem o XPS.

----------


## fotohobby

A po co XPS ?

----------


## kalkulatorek

Chciałbym to małą izolację wykonać jak najcieplej. Zastanawiam sie nad XPSem właśnie albo szarym z małą lambdą. Tylko nie wiem czy 2X3 cm czy 1X5/6cm.

----------


## fotohobby

XPS na lambdę przeciętną, a cenę ponadprzeciętną.
 Jeżeli będziesz wycinał w styropianie jakieś bruzdy na pędzle, rurki to weź w dwóch warstwach.

----------


## kalkulatorek

Ok, czyli wezmę szary na parter a zwykły na poddasze. A jaki dawałeś styropian w garażu?

----------


## fotohobby

Nie mam garażu, a jakbym miał, to bym nie dawał.

A Ty na parterze będziesz miał 6cm styropianu ?

----------


## kalkulatorek

Tak - właśnie w tym jest problem.

----------


## fotohobby

Kto Ci to zrobił ?

----------


## MikeB

> Tak - właśnie w tym jest problem.


Mam nadzieję, że w takim razie nie planowałeś podłogówki na parterze?

----------


## kalkulatorek

Długa historia, szkoda na nią klawiatury. Mam pod spodem, piasek, folie, chudziak około 10-15 cm i teraz mam miejsce na wylewkę razem z ociepleniem jakieś 10-12 cm. Tak - planuje na parterze podłogówkę.

----------


## fotohobby

Straty do gruntu bedą znaczne. To może zamiast  o styro pomyśl o płytach PIr ?
http://www.plytapir.pl

----------


## kalkulatorek

Dzięki. Czy te płyty można dowolnie ciąć?
De facto nie mam tego aż tak dużo (jeżeli nie będę tego kładł w garażu - a nie będę) parter to około 60m2. Bo w garażu i kotłowni dam zwykły styropian (tam będzie tylko grzejnik). 

Tylko jak patrzę to koszty były by bardzo znaczne przy koszcie około 40 zł za m2. A więc ponad 5000 za 2X po 3cm. Jak już to tylko raz 5 cm. To nie lepiej w takiej sytuacji dać grafitowy z lambdą 0,31 2X3 cm?

Bardzo dziękuje za porady. Chciałbym dobrać możliwie to dobrze, by nie wydać mnóstwo $$ na materiał, ale też istotnie nie odczuwać dużej utraty ciepła.

----------


## lukasz860910

> miałem na myśli piankę.
> 
> 
> mniej więcej tak to wyglada
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiYi5Ber6W8
> albo tak
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T78A035tWLU
> 
> z tym, ze tutaj daja dość gruby styropian i pewnie w jednej warstwie. ja robię trochę inaczej, bo nie mam narzędzi do takiego wycinania, poza tym u mnie sa 3 warstwy po 5cm



Foli nie kładą pod styropian? Pss... 
Jak dla mnie nie jest to po fachowemu!!!

----------


## miss_piggy

U mnie na parterze jest folia a na piętrze nie. Może na piętrze się nie kładzie?

----------


## Slawko123

> Foli nie kładą pod styropian? Pss... 
> Jak dla mnie nie jest to po fachowemu!!!


bo to jest poddasze. Ja też na górze nie daje żadnej folii. Na dole tylko papa na gorąco(zgrzewana).

----------


## lukasz860910

Na piętrze też daje na styropian. 

Chodzi mi o film oni robią parter

----------


## lukasz860910

Na piętrze też daje na styropian. Folia zabezpiecza styropian przed wilgocią z wylewki, służy jako warstwa poślizgowa.

Chodzi mi o film oni robią parter, zapomnieli o izolacji...hmmm :smile:  och ci fachowcy....

----------


## Slawko123

> Na piętrze też daje na styropian. Folia zabezpiecza styropian przed wilgocią z wylewki, służy jako warstwa poślizgowa.
> 
> Chodzi mi o film oni robią parter, zapomnieli o izolacji...hmmm och ci fachowcy....


Film jest z wykonania poddasza, nie parteru, dlatego nie ma folii. Przyjrzyjcie się dokładniej.

A co do folii na styropianie przy jastrychu z miksokreta, to ja mam swoje poglądy i folii nie daje bo jest całkowicie zbędna, ale jak kto chce. jeden sypie piach, drugi piankę, jeden daje 50cm styro na podłodze, a drugiemu wystarczy 15, jeden daje folię, inny nic.

----------


## link2jack

Chciałbym prosić o poradę. Aktualnie na poddaszu wysokość pomiędzy podłogą a nadprożem nad drzwiami wewnętrznymi to 2,22m. Do jakiej wysokości ułożyć styropian i wylać wylewkę? 2,07m ? Czyli np 9cm styropianu + 6cm wylewki? Gdyby to była jakaś różnica to na poddaszu w 100% podłogówka

----------


## peryskop

Kiedy się daje folię, Na styropian czy pod styropian (chodzi o podłogę)?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Kiedy się daje folię, Na styropian czy pod styropian (chodzi o podłogę)?


pod styropian i na styropian , ja dawałem pod styro folię 0,5mm a na styro folię tą aluminiową do podłogówki

----------


## Ek_ge

Zwykła wylewka cementowa może mieć grubość około 6 cm. A czy nie zastawiał się Pan nad wylewką anhydrytową? Jest ona znacznie twardsza niż betonowa, lepiej przewodzi ciepło i do tego może mieć grubość około 4 cm. 

Pozdrawiam
Marek Tucholski 
Online Ekspert marki Lafarge.

----------


## tgrzebien

> Ja dawalem na chudziaka dwa razy czarna folia budowlana 0,2 mm do tego 8+5 cm styropianu na zaklad a  w to wpuszczalem rury 
> Przy najwiekszych srednicach pod rurami jest 8 cm styropianu 
> Wylewka wyszla okolo 7cm zbrojona siatka 
> 
> Gdy przyszli do mnie hydraulicy skwitowali to grymasem 
> - Ktos sie chyba pospieszyl z tym styropianem , przeciez rury kladzie sie pod niego   Cieplo do sasiada i tak nie ucieknie  
> 
> Dodatkowo polaczenia plyt styropianowych pouszczalnialem pianka PU


Witam,
a ja od kilku dni biję się z myślami i zastanawiam się jak to zrobić. M
Mianowicie mam mieć 3x5cm styropianu na parterze i chciałem, żeby hydraulik ułożył rury w drugiej warstwie styropianu. Jednak po zastanowieniu się, to nie wiem jak to zgrać z tynkami. W końcu pierwszy wchodzi elektryk i hydraulik i rozkładają to co muszą. 
W normalnej wersji najpierw hydraulik rozkłada rury na podłodze i w ścianie później wchodzą tynki i po tynkach jest sprzątane i rozkładany jest styropian. A tutaj nie wiem jak to rozwiązać. Bo w mojej wersji najpierw będzie styropian z rozłożonymi w nim rurami wodnymi i dopiero wtedy tynki? No sam nie wiem. Bo jakby najpierw weszli tynkarze to hydraulik później rozwali mi połowę otynkowanych ścian, żeby porobić wyjścia.
Co o tym sądzicie i jak to rozwiązać?

----------


## Slawko123

najpierw tynki. Ile Ci ten hydraulik porozwala ścian? W zasadzie tylko w kuchni podejścia. Łazienki to i tak będziesz kładł glazurę. Podejścia do grzejników są w dolnej części ściany, raptem 12-14cm od podłogi. Jak masz podłogówkę, to musi być wylewka, inaczej tynkarze wszystko zniszczą. 


możesz tez ułożyć rury jak wyżej(czerwone są 5cm nad podłogą), ale przy takim układzie tynkarzy bym nie wpuścił, chyba, że po wylewce.

----------


## Kyniek123

> (...)
> W normalnej wersji najpierw hydraulik rozkłada rury na podłodze i w ścianie później wchodzą tynki i po tynkach jest sprzątane i rozkładany jest styropian. A tutaj nie wiem jak to rozwiązać. Bo w mojej wersji najpierw będzie styropian z rozłożonymi w nim rurami wodnymi i dopiero wtedy tynki?


Aktualnie jestem świeżo po tynkach. Hydraulicy kują po ścianach i fakt trochę tych tynków rozkuli i niestety nie tylko w łazienkach i kuchniach pod podejścia ale też zdarzyło się, że tynk po drugiej stronie ściany w pokoju się uszkodził. Kucie podejścia w ścianie działowej 12cm to zawsze ewentualność odbicia tynku po drugiej stronie. Mimo to gdy widzę precyzyjnie ustawione rury odpływowe,piony, podejścia i wodę cwu to bym tynkarzy nie wpuścił. 

Myślę, że to nie zbyt duży problem naprawić fragmenty tynku na etapie wykończeniówki, tym bardziej, że często są to miejsca zakryte później przez płytki etc.

----------


## Darek Volke

A ja wszystkie podejścia pod bateria robiłem przed tynkami żeby nic nie trzeba było później rozkuwać, i dobrze że tak zrobiłem bo hydraulik jedną ścianę przebił ba wylot, więc panowie od tynków wszystko ładnie naprawili. Rurki od centralnego zabezpieczyłem deskami a wodę dopiero teraz panowie od hydrauliki będą podłączać do tego co jest już w ścianach, więc umów się z hydraulikiem na kilka etapów prac bo panowie od tynków raczej nie patrzą co mają pod nogami  :bash:

----------


## Darek Volke

> Myślę, że to nie zbyt duży problem naprawić fragmenty tynku na etapie wykończeniówki, tym bardziej, że często są to miejsca zakryte później przez płytki etc.


Właśnie w pokoju już był położony tynk a pan hydraulik rozwalił ścianę, dobrze że Panowie od tynków ładnie to naprawili

----------


## tgrzebien

Będę się widział z hydraulikiem w sobotę. Zobaczymy czy nie będzie psioczył na takie kilkaetapowe roboty. Co do ogrzewania, to wszędzie będę miał podłogówkę tzn. parter + piętro. Więc tylko rury od wody i obiegówki będę miał w podłodze plus odkurzacz centralny.

----------


## Aaricia23

Czy można łaczyć szary styropian z białym na podłodze pod wylewkami? Na piętrze mamy dawać 5+2cm i te 2cm chcemy dać białego bo jest twardszy i lepiej sie bedą spinki trzymać - tak twierdzi wykonawca.

----------


## Bart Budowniczy

> Dzięki. Czy te płyty można dowolnie ciąć?
> De facto nie mam tego aż tak dużo (jeżeli nie będę tego kładł w garażu - a nie będę) parter to około 60m2. Bo w garażu i kotłowni dam zwykły styropian (tam będzie tylko grzejnik). 
> 
> Tylko jak patrzę to koszty były by bardzo znaczne przy koszcie około 40 zł za m2. A więc ponad 5000 za 2X po 3cm. Jak już to tylko raz 5 cm. To nie lepiej w takiej sytuacji dać grafitowy z lambdą 0,31 2X3 cm?
> 
> Bardzo dziękuje za porady. Chciałbym dobrać możliwie to dobrze, by nie wydać mnóstwo $$ na materiał, ale też istotnie nie odczuwać dużej utraty ciepła.


Witam..
Widzę, że temat ten nie do końca został wyczerpany, a z kolei b.mnie interesuje ...budowa jak się Państwo domyślają...
A propos tego konkretnego postu muszę nadmienić, że również nie mam rewelacji jeśli chodzi o parter. Będzie tak (tak jest w planie):
na płytę betonową 8 cm styropianu;
6 cm wylewka (podłogówka);
2 cm zostaje na okładzinę (płytki, itp.).
Widzę, że rozwiązanie PIR jest super, ale i kosztowne. Wstępnie też myślałem o 2X styropian pod podłogówkę by pochować wszystko co trzeba.

Chciałem się więc zapytać jak u Pana wyszła podłoga? Jakie rozwiązanie Pan zastosował przy takiej ograniczonej przestrzeni z zastosowaniem podłogówki? Co się opłaciło, a w co nie warto było się bawić?

Dziękuję i Pozdrawiam..

----------


## ambrichris

xxxxxxx

----------


## polischmen

Witam wszystkich,
mam do płyty fundamentowej przymocowane przewody od całej elektryki. Niestety zrobiono to zanim położyłem ocieplenie (3x 5cm). Pytanie, czy kłaść na przewody folie i na to styropian, czy też położyć pierwszą warstwę styropianu, potem folia, i potem kolejne warstwy?

----------


## walent

> Mam dwa pyatnia:
> 1. Co mam zrobić jeżeli mi hydraulicy rozprowadzili rury w otulinie po chudziaku, a nie mam położonej pod nimi foli? Dodatkowo rury są przymocowane do podłoża kołkami. Mam je wszystkie odkręcić i wsuwać folię, a później przykręcić(?) czy położyć tą folię na te rury (chyba bez sensu)? 
> 2. Praktycznie na całym parterze będę miał podłogówkę. Niestety chudziak jest bardzo nierówno wylany i na 3metrach jest czasmi 4cm różnicy. A różnica między przodem, a tyłem domu jest około 5cm. Hydraulicy tweirdzą, że nie mogę stosować różnych wysokości styropianu w celu niwelowania nierówności, bo węże mogą się pozałamywać i może dojść do zapowietrzenia. Wychodzi na to, że w niektórych miejscach będę miał 6cm wylewki, a w niektórych 10-11cm. Żeby uniknąc później różnic w nagrzewaniu to myślałem, żeby układać jednak steropianem o różnych grubościach, a granice/kanty wysokości streopianów zasypać piaskiem i na to położyć jeszcze folię, a na tą folię matę styropianową pod podłogówkę. Czy ma to sens?


I jak w końcu zrobiłes z tym punktem 1?

----------

